
First Public View Of Powerset Results - gibsonf1
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/06/11/first-public-view-of-powerset-results/
======
budu3
I'm really careful about companies that hype themselves up too early.

~~~
machine
I think these guys seem to be accumulating a lot of smart people with good
track records though. It's an ambitious problem for sure but the potential
reward justifies the risk. Actually I think the biggest risk is that Google
probably has a team working on natural language search that could beat them to
it (this is just me speculating I have no insider knowledge).

------
amichail
"'asterisk' died in office"

